# [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon



## dj*viper (2. September 2010)

Hey Leute,

hab hier leider kein Trackmania Thread gefunden und da dachte ich mir, ich könnte ja mal eins eröffnen 
Dies ist ein Sammelthread für alle Trackmania Versionen!
Lasst uns über das Game quatschen und uns bei Problemen gegenseitig behilflich sein. 
Egal ob Game-, Server- oder Aseco- und co. probleme.




Ich spiele schon seit 3 jahren TM. Habe damals mit 2 Freunden vor 2 jahren einen Team (clan hört sich so blöd an bei tm, deshalb team^^)  gegründet und sind sehr gewachsen, über 40 Member. 
Wir sind das "Nadeo Racing Team - NRT"
Mein Nick in TMUF ist "NRT Han", login zum adden ist "djviper" (welch ein Zufall )




Wer möchte, kann seinen Nick und/oder Login zum adden hier eintragen. Dann sieht man sich auch mal ingame 

Also los gehts PCGH'ler


----------



## Ascor (3. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

ich seh den sinn bei TM eigentlich nicht.
Ist ziemlich langweilig einfach eine strecke zu fahren und dann durch andere durchzufahrn.


Vielleicht mach ich ja was falsch.


----------



## dj*viper (3. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

lol

wo ist überhaupt der sinn in spielen? 

bei tm muss man einfach der schnellste sein, ganz einfach


----------



## MKay (3. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Mein Freund hat TM (Das einzige spiel das auf ihrem PC läuft) ich finds blöd man fährt, bleibt anner Ampel stehen, ein Cop kommt, rennt einem während man an der Ampel rein und schon schießen die auf einen... Das Handling is auch lächerlich mit einem Truck schaffste keine 50 mp/h und mitm anderen fast 170. Was macht ihr überhaupts da? gegen einander Fahren?


----------



## dj*viper (3. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*



MKay schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat TM (Das einzige spiel das auf ihrem PC läuft) ich finds blöd man fährt, bleibt anner Ampel stehen, ein Cop kommt, rennt einem während man an der Ampel rein und schon schießen die auf einen... Das Handling is auch lächerlich mit einem Truck schaffste keine 50 mp/h und mitm anderen fast 170. Was macht ihr überhaupts da? gegen einander Fahren?



hä? das ist aber nicht Trackmania


----------



## TheRammbock (3. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Also zur Info, wir spielen HIN UND WIEDER auch mal TM. *K-9* ist unser "Clan"


----------



## dj*viper (6. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

so wenig leute die tm spielen? das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## Psytis (6. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Ich hab schon länger nicht mehr gespielt (seit SC2 beta) aber hin und wieder ist es recht witzig ein paar runden zu drehen.
nur bei den meisten "fun" maps, bei denen es nur aufs glück ankommt wie man jetzt landet, strecken die man schon 100mal gefahren sein muss um überhaupt den richtigen weg zu finden und einfach kranken strecken (ein looping nach dem anderen und dann noch überkopf, übers eck und da durch udn hier und da), da könnte ich echt durchdrehen^^

aber ich finde es für ein gratis spiel wirklich gut und mit dem editor gibts es eben immer was neues.
die map vom 3. 24h rennen ist sehr gut gemacht. COMPETO Sports | Downloads

achja, der Sinn des spieles??
der selbe wie in jedem anderen rennspiel, als erster ankommen.


----------



## Klartext (6. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Ich spiel seit bisschen mehr als 2 Jahren TM ^^ und seit 1,5 Jahren bei den FunkyAtzen (funky'|)  -> funky'|Klartext

Im moment eher inaktiv, von meiner Seite aus, aber der Clan läuft bestens und hat den ESL Speed Ladder gerockt mit 11-0-0 und 1ter ^^ Und im moment halt TMFL und so ^^


----------



## dj*viper (6. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

ja das ist doch mal fett, bin aber zur zeit auch etwas inaktiv(RL geht ja vor )
die funky's hab ich auch schon mal gesehen. in der esl sind wir aber nicht, nur einer von uns


----------



## dj*viper (6. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

achja nochwas:

*Hier seht ihr die 100 Gründe, an denen man erkennt, dass man zu viel TM zockt.*

1. Nach einem Autounfall versucht man die Entertaste zu drücken.

2.1 Man beschimpft langsam fahrende Autofahrer als N00B

2.2 Man beschimpft Überholende als Cheater.

3. Man springt von der Autobahnbrücke, anstatt die Abfahrt zu nehmen.

4.1. Man fährt mit 140 km/h durch die Innenstadt und freut sich über die 4 Punkte in Flensburg.

4.2. Man hat dir deinen Führerschein entzogen und dir verboten je weder in ein motorisiertes Fahrzeug zu steigen.

5. Man fährt solange zwischen Zu Hause und Arbeit hin und her, bis man die letzte Hundertstel rausgeholt hat.

6. Wenn dich die Polizei nach deinem Führerschein fragt, sagst du ihnen deinen TM CD-Key.

7. Man malt das Logo seinen Clans auf sein Auto.

8.1. Die Zahl der Auffahrunfälle steigen, da man immer wieder versucht durch andere Verkehrteilnehmer durchzufahren.

8.2. Du fährst immer Ideallinie und schneidest Kurven ohne Rücksicht auf Gegenverkehr, weil man da ja eh hindurch fahren kann.

9.1. Man versucht erfolglos mit der Tastatur/Gamepad das Auto zu lenken

9.2. Du versuchst zwanghaft ne Tastertur ins Lenkrad einzubauen

10. Man wundert sich, dass unter den Autobahnschildern keine Zeit erscheint

11. Man drückt zu erst die Leertaste bevor man was sagt! (deutlich zu merken im icq )

12. Man versucht die Leitplanke als Wallride zu nehmen.

13. Man fährt auf (Hoch-)Häusern rum

14. Man fährt Vollgas einen Abhang runter, weil man denkt, es sei eine Press-Forward-Map.

15. Man sucht überall nach Cuts

16. Man hält einen Tunnel für einen Loop und fährt dementsprechend.

17. Man fragt Polizisten, wo sie den tollen Autoskin herhaben

18. Wenn man losfahren will, fährt man einfach rückwärts oder wartet 5 sec. Damit sich das GPS aktiviert

19. Wenn man losfahren will, sucht man sich keine Autobahn aus sondern einen Server

20. Wenn man eine Spitzenzeit gefahren ist, speichert man das Replay.

21. Als Bauarbeiter baut man Säulen oder andere Hindernisse auf die Straße.

22. Bei noch nicht abgeschlossenen Brückenarbeiten versucht man, das fehlende Stück zu überspringen.

23. Bevor man ausm Auto aussteigt schreibt man "AFK".

24. Du fragst andere Verkehrsteilnehmer, ob sie deinen neuen Skin sehen können.

25. Wenn man an einer roten Ampel steht wundert man sich warum sie nicht innerhalb von drei Sekunden nachdem man die Enter-Taste gedrückt hat grün wird.

26. Man fragt sich, warum kein Name über anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern steht.

27. Bevor man Fernsehn geht, schalltet man den spectator-modus an.

28. Man fragt alle möglichen Leute nach ihrem Rang

29. Neue freunde addet man sofort als buddy.

30. Man fragt sich, wo auf einmal die Handbremse herkommt.

31. Man bezeichnet alle Menschen mit einer Kamera als \"scheiß specs!\".

32. Du gehst auf die Games Convention um dort nur ein Spiel zu spielen: TRACK MANIA NATIONS

33. Man steigt aus dem Auto, um in die 3rd Person Ansicht zu wechseln.

34. Man meckert mit den Straßenarbeitern, dass es keine Loops und Wallrides gibt

35. Wenn alte Leute im Kaufhaus auf einmal stehen bleiben, sucht man verzweifelt die "0"Taste zum Hupen.

36. Die Pfeiltasten sind kaputt!!

37. Man geht zum Autohändler und beschwert sich, dass das Auto noch nicht mal 500 km/h schafft.

38. Du stellst dein Autoradio aus, weil du ins TS gehen willst

39. Du versuchst mit deinem Auto in einen offenen Gully zufahren, weil du denkst das dort der Weg weitergeht

40. Du wunderst dich, warum auf den ganzen Säulen so viel Werbung ist

41. Du machst den Fernsehen an und schaust Formel 1, schaltest weg und sagst: "Scheiß Multilaps"

42. Du wunderst dich wo die Anzeige bleibt, die anzeigt welchen Stunt du grad gemacht hast

43. Du bremst bei jeder Brücke, weil du denkst das ist das Ziel

44. Wenn dich einer dumm anmacht votest du "Kick....."

45. Du wunderst dich beim Autofahren, warum kein Intro kommt

46. Wer ist eigentlich die Person die im Auto neben einem sitzt?

47. Mann postet hier in das Thema

48. Im realen Leben sagst du nur noch: rofl, lol, grins, afk usw.

49. Du stehst auf, und das erste was du machst ist den PC anzumachen, um tmn zustarten, und dort zu schauen auf welchen Weltrang platz du bist

50. Du suchst im Straßenverkehr schnelle Fahrer und fragst diese, ob die dich boosten

51. Wenn du einen Termin ohnehin nicht einhalten kannst, slidest du Donuts auf die Straße bis die nächste Map lädt.

52. Deine Freundin verlässt dich, weil du denkst, dass sich deine Leistung verbessert hat, nachdem du es schneller getan hast.

53. Du weißt nicht was regen ist.

54. Du fragst dich für was die Gangschaltung ist.

55. Du unterschreibst nicht mit deinem richtigen Namen, sondern mit dem Nickname.

56. Du beschwerst dich darüber, dass es zu viele Wege gibt, und die Map unübersichtlich ist.

57. Du steigst aus dem fahrenden Auto aus, um aufs Klo zu gehen.

58. Wenn du von der Polizei angehalten wirst, fragst du was du machen musst, damit du in ihren Clan kommst.

59. Wenn du einen Termin ohnehin nicht einhalten kannst, votest du einen Maprestart.

60. Wenn du Wörter bunt/fett schreiben willst setzt du z.B. ein $w$f00 vor das Wort, anstatt einen Buntstift zu benutzen.

61. Du gehst mit deinem Laptop online wenn du an einer Ampel stehst die rot zeigt (kommt mir irgendwie alles beide bekannt vor )

62. Du lässt dir ein Clan-Shirt machen

63. Wenn es dunkel wird, fragst du dich was dieser transition fade soll.

64. Für was brauche ich eine Kamera? ich habe doch F10!

65. Du legst dich aufs Auto um die Kameraposition auf 2 zu stellen.

66. Du suchst verzweifelt den Erbauer dieser Strecke an deiner Frontscheibe vom Auto

67. In deinem Personalausweis steht als Künstlername dein Nickname

68. Du suchst bei tm die Holperstrecke die du gestern mit deinem Auto gefahren bist

69. Bei Sprüngen im Spiel bewegst du dein Körper parallel mit dazu

70. nach einer Woche steht bei deine x-fire-anzeige:
Diese Woche: Trackmania Nations: 168 Stunden
Insgesamt: Trackmania Nations: Unzählbar viele Stunden

71. Wenn du im Stau stehst votest du next map

72. Du versuchst zuhause mit Lego ne tmn-map zu bauen

73. Du versuchst zwanghaft, obwohl du ein Modem hast mit zwei PCs ins Internet zugehen, auf denen x-fire, icq, ts und tmn laufen.

74. Du gehst mit deinem Laptop im stau auf einer Autobahn online

75. Du hast auf jeder Map ein Rekord

76. Wenn dein Tank leer ist schreist du: "mist! internet rausgeflogen!"

77. Wenn du im Stau stehst "kickst" du einfach alle anderen und hast wieder freie Fahrt.

78. Du versuchst krampfhaft mit deinem Corsa mit einem Porsche mit zu halten, weil alle Autos gleich schnell fahren können (sollten).

79. Du unterhältst dich mit deinen realen Personen auch nur noch über Teamspeak, obwohl sie neben dir stehen

80. Du wirst nie in deinen Leben Urlaub in Frankreich machen, da die immer auf den ersten Platz der Nationalranking sind

81. Du kannst die Deutsche Nationalhymne nicht mehr hören

82. Du machst auf einem ausländischen Server Urlaub

83. Du bist erster in der Weltrangliste

84. Du gehst in ein Fußballstadion und fragst dich, wo die Strecke ist.

85. Wenn du ein Geist siehst, versuchst du ihn mit "G" auszuschalten

86. Man versucht sein Auto beliebig anzumalen

87. Du bezeichnest die Welt nicht mehr als "Welt", sondern als Gottes Server (Server von Gott).

88. Man sieht ein paar leere Kisten (oder so etwas ähnliches) als Sprungchance an

89. Du weißt nicht mehr wo der "Aus"-Schalter an deinem PC ist, da du 24 Stunden am Tag TMN zoggst.

90. Deine Kinder heißen Track, Mania und Nations

91. Du klebst dir kleine Sterne auf die Backe, damit du auch mal Sterne hast

92.1. Das einzige was auf deinem Desktop zu sehen ist, ist die .exe von TMN

92.2. eine Verknüpfung mit Trackmania findet man in deinem Autostart

93. Du beschwerst dich darüber, dass der Pizzalieferant 5 Hundertstel länger gebraucht hat, als die versprochenen 20 min

94. Die anderen Mitspieler lesen im chat "nmkjbgldbnkjf giltnirnigujrbujfrtnitg" weil dein Kopf vor Müdigkeit nach 4 Tagen durchzoggen auf die Tastatur gefallen ist.

95. Bremse und Rückwärtsgang haben für dich die gleiche Bedeutung.

96. Bei Gegenverkehr fängst du an zu überlegen, ob das eigentlich gerade ein multilap-track ist.

97. Du nimmst dein Laptop mit zur Arbeit, damit du im Hotel, wo du übernachtest, zocken kannst.

98. Dein Nickname hat so viel Verzierungen das man ihn nicht mehr lesen kann

99. Du gibst 400 € für ne Grafikkarte aus, um das Spiel auf höchster Grafikqualität zu spielen

100.1. Du versuchst 100 Gründe zu finden, woran man erkennt, dass man zuviel TMN gezoggt hat.

100.2. Du FINDEST diese 100 Gründe


----------



## Klartext (6. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

62. Du lässt dir ein Clan-Shirt machen  

...Es war ein Geschenk 

10. Man wundert sich, dass unter den Autobahnschildern keine Zeit erscheint

Find ich gut


----------



## dj*viper (6. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

lool

n1


----------



## zcei (6. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Hehee schon gut 

Ein Kurskamerad und ich zocken das noch relativ oft (ps. sein nickname ist rel4tiv )

er hat schon 13 oder 14 TM Medaillien..

Ich fahre das richtig gerne und überlege schon in der ESL da mitzumachen


----------



## Klartext (6. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Medaillien ? Ich hab fast überall Nadeo bis auf 10 Maps oder so ^^ Also von den Nations Standard Maps.


----------



## zcei (6. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Ja also ich mein diese Nadeo Teile... 

die nach dem Gold 

Ich suchte nicht so daruaf ab. Sobald ich Gold hab reicht mir die Map


----------



## Klartext (6. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Ja, nach Gold kommt Nadeo, die sind fast alle ziemlich einfach, ich hab mich da ein Tag drangesetzt und fertig^^

Ich spiel auch nur Online, aber wie gesagt, im Moment fast gar nicht mehr, komm einfach nicht mehr dazu.


----------



## dj*viper (7. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

hab noch nie offline gezoggt 

aber schön, daß hier auch paar leute sind, die tm spielen.


----------



## Klartext (7. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Ja, bin auch froh, ich glaub ich zock heute abend mal wieder n runde  nach sehr langer zeit...^^  btw. könnt mich ja mal adden einfach "klartext" ohne "


----------



## Aholic (7. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Ich habe eine zeitlang auf dem cos Fullspeed #1 gespielt (ist der größte Server den ich kenne), mittlerweile bin ich jede map x mal gefahren und habe erstmal Abstand von dem Game genommen.
 Ich dürfte sogar noch im /played ganz oben stehen 

War allerdings nicht sonderlich gut Platz ~5 im Schnitt.


----------



## iceman650 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Sicher hab ich mal TM gespielt^^
Aber nicht mehr, in meinem Clan war leider nicht mehr so viel los und wenn überhaupt, waren nur Idioten in unsrem TS. Also ich habe schon ewig kein Tm mehr gespielt.


----------



## dj*viper (13. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

ja, in tm gabs viele clans die sich aufgelöst haben. 
aber wir NRT's sind unsterblich XD


----------



## Ascor (15. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Okey nochmal runtergeladen.
ABSOLUT BEGEISTERT!!!
I <3 FULLSPEED


----------



## Klartext (15. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Wir fahren nur FS und mal zur Abwechslung ganz selten Tech langeweile


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Habe Heute, Auch mit TM angefangen 

Habe jetzt bei Weiß und Grün überall Gold... ^^


----------



## zcei (16. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Ja das ist noch nicht so das schwere  

Versuch mal so die ganzen Nadeo Medailen zu kriegen 

Oder online


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

mir ist aufgefallen dass ich bei grün doch noch nicht alles habe 
da fehlen mir noch 6 strecken und ich krieg ums verrecken diese endurance strecke nicht hin... -.-


----------



## dj*viper (16. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

gerade online macht doch spaß, das mit den medaillen ist doch voll easy


----------



## BrainChecker (16. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Ich spiel relativ oft TM, kann sogar die Kauf-Version mein eigen nennen.
das Spiel ist das beste Rennspiel, dass es jemals gab, und macht vorallem auf LANs wahnsinnig viel Spaß....
Allein (Online) find ich, wird es aber relativ schnell langweilig....


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

K.A... wie gesagt, ich hab ja grad erst angefangen


----------



## iceman650 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Habt ihr mal Lust irgendwann einfach zusammen zu Zocken?
Hat dazu jemand TS-Server, weil dann wärs echt edel, mit paar TM-Nerds zu zocken


----------



## Ascor (16. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Teamspeak 2 hätte ich über.


----------



## Wincenty (16. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*



Psytis schrieb:


> Ich hab schon länger nicht mehr gespielt (seit SC2 beta) aber hin und wieder ist es recht witzig ein paar runden zu drehen.
> nur bei den meisten "fun" maps, bei denen es nur aufs glück ankommt wie man jetzt landet, strecken die man schon 100mal gefahren sein muss um überhaupt den richtigen weg zu finden und einfach kranken strecken (ein looping nach dem anderen und dann noch überkopf, übers eck und da durch udn hier und da), da könnte ich echt durchdrehen^^
> 
> aber ich finde es für ein gratis spiel wirklich gut und mit dem editor gibts es eben immer was neues.
> ...



Bist du schon meine Loopmax gefahren? Ich habe bereits LoopMax und Loopmax² Ich habe es fertigbekommen 3 Loopings ineinander zu bauen
Login ka glaub Wincenty oder Tornado habs leider vergessen

Hier bei TMX ist der Link


----------



## dj*viper (27. September 2010)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

schade, daß das keine stadium maps sind...
aber werd die mal antesten


----------



## cortez91 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Bin auch in TMU unterwegs, mein Nick ist cortez, wie hier  

Im Moment noch mit nao-Clantag, aber da tut sich schon seit nem halben Jahr nicht mehr viel drin... Ich fahr mittlerweile auch nur noch ab und an mal 2-3 Stündchen, vorher war ich ne zeitlang wirklich 3-4 Stunden am Tag auf irgendwelchen Servern unterwegs 

Hier übrigens noch mehr Gründe, warum man zu viel Trackmania spielt. Aus unserem Clanforum von mir und nen paar anderen Membern ausgedacht:

Du bist Trackmania-süchtig, wenn

...du an der zweispurigen Ampel das Fenster runterkurbelst und deinen Nebenmann fragst: "PB?"

...dein Navi dich auf die Autobahn schickt und du nur denkst "Och nöö nicht schon wieder FS..."

...du deinen Arbeitgeber fragst, ob er dich nicht in Coppers bezahlen kann.

...du dich fragst ob die Kurve zu deiner Einfahrt nicht mit Wallhit schneller geht.

...du es schon ausprobiert hast 

... du dich wunderst, wieso bei sovielen der Name Taxi über dem Auto steht.

... du versuchst, die Kleber bei nem Polizeiauto zu entfernen, weil du das Auto umlackieren willst.


----------



## dj*viper (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

wer ist auch gespannt auf trackmania 2 ? ich jaaaa


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

Möchte der Threadersteller das nicht zu einem Sammelthread umfunktionieren?


----------



## dj*viper (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Trackmania Thread*

klar warum nicht, was muss ich dafür alles tun?
nur den titel ändern?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN TMNF TMU TMUF TM2*

Jein - natürlich sollte das Startposting etwas mehr Inhalt haben, damit auch Neulinge Futter bekommen.


----------



## Re4dt (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN TMNF TMU TMUF TM2*

Wollte gerade ein Thread öffnen über TMF  Gut das es ein Sammelthread gibt  
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mal weiterhelfen. 
Nun ich Spiele schon seit einem Jahr Trackmania Nations jedoch stört mich solangsam die FreeZone. Nun möchte ich mir Trackmania United kaufen. Ich liebe wie gesagt Trackmania  
Jedoch nun wenn ich über das Spiel mein Account Upgraden will auf United werd ich hier weitergeleitet http://eu-ubisoft.gamesplanet.com/shop/trackmania/?affiliate=Gamestar
Dort kostet das Spiel 30€. 
In Amazon hingegen kostet es nur 10€ 
TrackMania United Forever 2011 (PC) (Hammerpreis): Amazon.de: Games
Wo ist der Unterschied? 
wenn ich das Spiel von Amazon kaufe muss ich dann ein neuen Acc erstellen oder kann ich meinen Nation Acc weiterverwenden? 
Danke im vorraus schon für Antworten


----------



## dj*viper (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN TMNF TMU TMUF TM2*

hey, welcome im tm thread 

gehe wie folgt vor:

1. kaufe united forever
2. in nations forever auf konto upgrade klicken
3. key eingeben
4. united forever installieren
5. deinen alten account benutzen bei tmuf

cya


----------



## Re4dt (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN TMNF TMU TMUF TM2*

Sprich die Amazon "version" Kaufen  ? Also im Grunde genommen sind beide gleich wenn ich das richtig verstehe? 
Danke dir für die hilfe  Mit der Eingabe des Keys ist aber mein Acc gebunden dran oder?


----------



## dj*viper (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN TMNF TMU TMUF TM2*

jap, sind die gleichen versionen. bei amazon ist es halt billiger 

und ja, den key kannst du nur einmal benutzen, also einmal für ein account.

cya


----------



## Re4dt (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN TMNF TMU TMUF TM2*

Danke für die Schnelle Hilfe  
Nächste Woche kauf ich mir das Spiel dann. Endlich  keine FreeZone  mehr


----------



## dj*viper (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN TMNF TMU TMUF TM2*

hab nur mitgekriegt, wie sich die leute wegen dem freezone so richtig aufgeregt haben 

das problem hatte ich zum glüch nicht


----------



## Re4dt (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN TMNF TMU TMUF TM2*

Wo diese FreeZone damals eingeführt wurde hab ich beinahe meine Tastatur kaputt gemacht. Es hat mich übelst aufgeregt  

Gibt es eigentlich Details über das neue TM ? Also Systemanforderungen oder jegliches. Ich hab leider nichts gefunden. Finde es auch irgendwie schade das Ubisoft TM übernommen hat. Bis jetzt hatte Nadeo alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## biohaufen (22. Juni 2011)

djviper schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist auch gespannt auf trackmania 2 ? ich jaaaa



Ich freu mich auch


----------



## Solotalent (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN TMNF TMU TMUF TM2*

Auch wenns nicht im Titel steht, das erste Trackmania game das ich gezockt hab war Trackmania Sunrise, muss so um 2005-06 gewesen sein. Vorallem das gute Handling des Autos bei abnormal hohen Geschwindigkeiten war damals lustig.

Dann gabs Trackmania Nations Electronic Sports World Cup als Freeware. War skeptisch weils halt Freeware ist, aber dann nach ein wenig zocken festgestellt das es ein unglaublich gutes Rennspiel ist.

Trackmania Nations Forever dann vor knapp 2 Jahren wieder recht intensiv gespielt mit einigen Pause bis heute. Das erste mal für ein Rennspiel nen Clan gesucht, oder besser gesagt einfach beim Clan beworben auf dessen Server  ich immer gezockt hab (FBI Madness, war immer recht beliebt). Die haben sich mittlerweile leider auch aufgelöst (zum 3. mal schon, mal schaun vllt stehn sie ja wieder mit Trackmania 2 auf).

Meine Lieblingsmaps sind LoL, Dirt und RPGs. Vorallem die RPGs habens mir angetan, wobei mir da die maps die man so in 1-3 mins schafft noch am besten gefallen. Gab bisher keine größere Befriedigung in einem Rennspiel als ne 2 min RPG perfekt zu fahren und in den Dedis zu landen(wobei das in den Dedis landen bei RPGs teilweise nicht schwer ist weil viele Leute genervt aufgeben). 

Auch noch edel an Trackmania Nations Forever finde ich das man so einfach auf Anaglyphes 3D umschalten kann. Halte ich zwar nicht länger als ne halbe Stunde durch so zu spielen, aber macht teilweise ungemein spass.


----------



## Re4dt (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN TMNF TMU TMUF TM2*

Hey Leute  
Sagmal mich würds irgendwie interessieren was ihr so für Skins habt  
Hier mal meiner  (BTW Screenshot Grafik deswegen schlecht weil Onboard und soooo  )
Falls jemand lust auf ein Rennen oder so hat mein Ingame TMN Name Re4dt früher fusselmonster.


----------



## Keygen (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN TMNF TMU TMUF TM2*

du bist TMNF süchtig wenn

... in der realität dein NAVI sich aktiviert ohne dass du in eine gasse reinrasen musst
... du eine leitplanke für wallrides missbrauchst
... auf Pfeilen auf der strasse drauffährst weil du schneller sein willst
... du mit 385KM/h unterwegs bist
... dich frägst wie du die sicht wechselst


----------



## amdfreak (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN TMNF TMU TMUF TM2*

... und du mit einem Chained Master Flip 720 auf dem Dach deines Hauses landest 

Also irgendwie gefällt mir United Forever überhaupt nicht. Mein Lieblings-TM ist ganz klar Sunrise Extreme, weil der Soundtrack der beste überhaupt ist, weil die Strecken Namen haben und weil das Spiel insgesamt eine gewisse Atmosphäre hat.


----------



## mumble_GLL (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN TMNF TMU TMUF TM2*

Also ich habe das Problem, das ich TMN ESWC auf Win 7 x64 nicht zum laufen bekomme. Was muss ich machen? Bitte Schritt für Schritt Anleitung

Danke im vorraus


----------



## dj*viper (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN TMNF TMU TMUF TM2*

das ist das ganz alte tmn, was du installieren möchtest oder? habe es selber nie auf windows7 installiert. 
wieso nimmst du nicht ne neue version?


----------



## mumble_GLL (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN TMNF TMU TMUF TM2*



dj*viper schrieb:


> das ist das ganz alte tmn, was du installieren möchtest oder? habe es selber nie auf windows7 installiert.
> wieso nimmst du nicht ne neue version?



Habe ich bereits alle drauf: TMNF, TMUF, TMU und laufen auch, nur eben TMN ESWC will nicht laufen.


----------



## dj*viper (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Trackmania TMN TMNF TMU TMUF TM2*

update: thread ist auch für TM2 !


----------



## kaepernickus (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]☆ ☆ Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon☆ ☆*

Spielt hier jemand TrackMania 2 Canyon? Kann jemand was zur Qualität sagen?

Bin am überlegen mir das Spiel zu holen, da es jetzt auch eine "PaySafe Card"-Bezahloption gibt.


----------



## dj*viper (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]☆ ☆ Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon☆ ☆*

hab das spiel am ersten tag gekauft gehabt und nu liegst hier rum... 
die grafik ist auf jeden fall besser wie die vorgänger, aber technisch nicht so mein ding.
ist ein ganz anderes fahrgefühl, konnte mich damit nicht anfreunden.
naja nach 5 jahren trackmania kann man das nicht einfach so ändern^^
letztendlich muss man es selber mal gespielt haben, um ein urteil zu fällen.


----------



## marcus022 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]☆ ☆ Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon☆ ☆*

@ dj*viper

richtig, TM 2 Canyon ist ein einziges rumgerutsche. Ich meine driften ist ja okay aber die ganze Zeit macht keinen Spass. Ich habe mir wieder TM United installiert. Da kann ich bestimmen ob ich driften will oder nicht. 

mfg


----------



## Mitchpuken (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]☆ ☆ Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon☆ ☆*

Kennt jemand ganze Mappackes für Trackmania 2 Canyon?


----------



## Zomg (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]☆ ☆ Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon☆ ☆*

*staub vom Thread wegputz* - *hust*... Jap... eigentlich nur eine Performance Frage - hab seit kurzem eine HD7870 und irgendwie fühl ich mich leicht von TM veräppelt bis zu 24 FPS mehr im Vergleich zu einer HD6850? Zwischen den 2 Karten liegen eigentlich Welten und Ruckeln bei so nem alten Krückenspiel - "I am not amazed"? Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Und nein am Treiber dürfte es an sich nicht liegen, da andere (Aktuelle) Spiele vor sich hin rennen...

Ich mein an sich kein Problem, kann auch Details runter stellen, aber irgendwie... fühlt sichs komisch an aktuelle Spiele problemlos zocken zu können aber für tm runter zu stellen


----------



## roNskI (17. Dezember 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> achja nochwas:
> 
> Hier seht ihr die 100 Gründe, an denen man erkennt, dass man zu viel TM zockt.
> 
> ...



Grund 99 kann schon gut hinhaun


----------



## Zomg (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]☆ ☆ Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon☆ ☆*

Noja ich hab mir die Karte sicher nicht für TM gekauft xD... aber ja *hust* höchste Detailstufe schon, nur die hatte ich eben auch schon vorher auf ner 560er... Da liefs flüssiger o,Ô...  - hab allerdings nochmal nachgeschaut eine Einstellung unter Kompatibilität (ja ne is klar) -> Synchro CPU / GPU ausgestellt, läuft zumindest besser ^^...


----------



## roNskI (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]☆ ☆ Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon☆ ☆*

 also mit meiner HD7950 3GB bringt es das uralte Spiel tatsächlich noch gebacken die Karte ins stocken zuz bringen. so kurze fps Einbrüche von 30-40 machen es schon aus das es in den Augen wehtut :/ dabei sind nichtmal alle Details alles auf anschlag gestellt ^^
Oder mach irgendwas falsch?


----------



## roNskI (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]☆ ☆ Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon☆ ☆*

Kann jemand Helfen?
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht von der Grafikkarte :/


----------



## Klartext (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]☆ ☆ Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon☆ ☆*

Sicher dass alle Treiber aktuell sind? Selbst mit meiner alten 4670 hatte ich damals auf MaxedOut bei 1080p um die 60fps..

Und meine 470 AMP kommt auch nicht unter 100fps MaxedOut bei 1080p..

Das kann eigentlich nicht sein^^

Was bei TM sehr an der Leistung ziehst, sind die Schatten, so meine Erfahrung.. Und UrAlt ist TM noch lange nicht


----------



## Zephyr (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]☆ ☆ Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon☆ ☆*



roNskI schrieb:


> Kann jemand Helfen?
> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht von der Grafikkarte :/


 
Ich kann das mal testen. Hab auch ne 7950, dazu nen i5 3570k. Das sollte ja relativ vergleichbar sein.

Kannst Du mal Deine kompletten Settings posten?


----------



## Dewid (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread]☆ ☆ Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon☆ ☆*

Also ich hab auch 7950/3570k Gespann und hab alles auf Anschlag. Zwischendurch gibt es aber je nach Setting und Map so gewisse Stellen wo ich anstatt 60 nur 30 Frames habe. Liegt aber wohl eher an der Programmierung des Spiels und nicht an der Grafikkarte. Schließlich kann ich BF3 auf Ultra und HBAO etc. mit durchschnittlich 80 FPS spielen...


----------



## roNskI (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread]☆ ☆ Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon☆ ☆*

Also unbedingt ein Bild meiner Settings muss ich nicht posten da, egal auf welchen Detaileinstellungen ich spiele, immer diese starken fps-Einbrüche kommen.
Zudem hab ich auch noch Grafikfehler auf der Straße. Irgendwelche parallel verlaufenden Striche werde mir angezeigt...

Ich hab echt null Plan was ich nu noch machen kann damit es endlich mal flüssig läuft :/


----------



## Zephyr (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread]☆ ☆ Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon☆ ☆*

Hast Du die Probleme auch in anderen Spielen? Aktueller Grafikkartentreiber installiert? Falls Du die 12.11 Beta hast, könntest Du die 12.10 Version mal testen. Aber es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass es an der 12.11er Version liegt.
Ändert es sich, wenn Du die Schatten mal komplett ausschaltest?


----------



## roNskI (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread]☆ ☆ Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon☆ ☆*

In Battlefield 3 hab ich manchmal solche sogenannten "Artefakte"
Schwarze Striche, Mosaikmuster oder karrierte Felder .. Ihr wisst was ich meine 

Treiber ist aktuell (12.11 hier bei PCGH geladen)
Spiel wurde auch schonmal neuinstalliert.
sogar der Rechner ist neu aufgesetzt worden als ich die neue Grafikkarte verbaut habe.

Wenn ich den Schatten komplett ausschalte ändert sich auch nichts an der Sache
Einfach nur low fps


----------



## Zephyr (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread]☆ ☆ Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon☆ ☆*

Treten die Artefakte da auch öfter auf? 
Sind nur die beiden Spiele betroffen, oder hast Du bisher nur die beiden gespielt?
Momentan würde ich auf defekten VRAM tippen. Aber ich würde Dir vorschlagen, dass Du Dich damit am besten noch mal im Unterforum für Grafikkarten umhörst


----------



## Klartext (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread]☆ ☆ Trackmania TMN/F TMU/F TM2 Canyon☆ ☆*

Artefakte sind meist defekter VRAM, wie Zephyr schon sagt.

Bei TM waren schwarze, wie Schatten aussehende, Linienen auf der ganzen Map immer fehlberechnungen vom Schatten. Kenn ich von mir selber und von Freunden. Einfach mal den Schatten 1 oder 2 Stufen runterstellen. Hat bei uns immer geholfen. Aber wenn die Artefakte in mehr Spielen hast, solltest du die Karte mal auf Garantie einschicken, falls das noch möglich ist..


----------



## roNskI (9. Januar 2013)

Zephyr schrieb:


> Treten die Artefakte da auch öfter auf?
> Sind nur die beiden Spiele betroffen, oder hast Du bisher nur die beiden gespielt?
> Momentan würde ich auf defekten VRAM tippen. Aber ich würde Dir vorschlagen, dass Du Dich damit am besten noch mal im Unterforum für Grafikkarten umhörst



Bisher nur bei beiden. Ich kümmer mich am Wochenende mal drum das Farcry 3 vom AMD Never Settle runterzuladen und dann werd ichs ja sehen..


----------



## roNskI (9. Januar 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Artefakte sind meist defekter VRAM, wie Zephyr schon sagt.
> 
> Bei TM waren schwarze, wie Schatten aussehende, Linienen auf der ganzen Map immer fehlberechnungen vom Schatten. Kenn ich von mir selber und von Freunden. Einfach mal den Schatten 1 oder 2 Stufen runterstellen. Hat bei uns immer geholfen. Aber wenn die Artefakte in mehr Spielen hast, solltest du die Karte mal auf Garantie einschicken, falls das noch möglich ist..



Ich probier es mal aus, viellecht hilft es ja.
Grafikkarte wurde erst im Dezember/2012 gekauft


----------



## Mitchpuken (3. Juli 2014)

Hi, 2 kurze Fragen:

1. Wie kann man im Solomodus die offiziellen Rennen richtig starten? Manchmal kann ich auswählen, wenn ich ENTF drücke, aber nur selten.
2. Wenn ich dann mal offiziell fahren kann, kommt die Meldung: "Zeit konnte nicht geprüft werden; Replay wird nicht gespeichert"


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. März 2016)

wer zockt TM Turbo? 

added mich bei Uplay --> "DerSitzRiese"


----------



## alexk94 (3. April 2016)

Abend,

ich habe mir TM Turbo gekauft und runtergeladen. Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, das ich nicht den Onlinemodus nutzen kann. Es steht da, keine Verbindung zu den Servern möglich. Das lustige ist aber, sobald ich die Firewall ausmache, geht es. Bei Stadium und Valley ging alles sofort.  Weiß jemand den Port für das Spiel, damit ich ihn die Firewall einpflegen kann?

Das obere hat sich erledigt. Nun habe ich ein neues Problem. Ich komm auf keinen Server, jedesmal, kommt der nette Hinweis, dass es zu einer Zeitüberschreitung gekommen ist. 

Problem bleibt auch, wenn ich diese Ports selber freigebe.  Verbindungsprobleme bei Trackmania Turbo auf der Xbox One - Trackmania Turbo - Xbox One - Ubisoft Customer Support Site
Sind das die richtigen Ports? Hab im Netz nichts für den PC gefunden.

PS: mein Uplay-Name: ak95lLer


----------



## ak1504 (4. April 2016)

Hier lesen und fragen: Maniaplanet Forum • View forum - Trackmania Turbo


----------



## alexk94 (4. April 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Hier lesen und fragen: Maniaplanet Forum • View forum - Trackmania Turbo



Danke für den Hinweis, aber ich habe da nichts in die Richtung gefunden, was mein Problem beschreibt. Es ist so: Der Ladebalken lädt, nach den raufklicken auf beitreten, die 100 % und ca. 5 s kommt: "Du bist ins Menü zurückgekehrt, weil die Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen wurde."

Oder gibt es ne Sperre, wo man erst bei einer gewissen Streckenanzahl online darf?


----------



## ak1504 (4. April 2016)

Hm glaube nicht


----------



## alexk94 (4. April 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Hm glaube nicht



Das denke ich auch.  Ich habe jetzt mein TM Stadium und Valley gestartet und es kam raus, das hier irgendwas keine UDP-Verbindung durchlässt. Die beiden weichen dann  auf eine TCP-Verbindung aus, was aber keinen Einfluss auf das Spielen hat. Bloß TM Turbo will mich nicht auf die Server lassen (Online angemeldet, aber kein Zugriff auf die Server).  Ich habe noch vergessen zu sagen, das die Leitung aufgestockt wurde. Ich denke das wird die Ursache sein ? Ich nutze TCPView.

Hier ein Foto, den rechten Teil einfach nicht beachten:

PS: Firewall funkt nicht dazwischen.


----------



## ak1504 (4. April 2016)

Irgendwo sollte ja ne Liste zu finden sein welche Ports Trackmania benutzt


----------



## alexk94 (5. April 2016)

Morgen. Ich habe zwar etwas gefunden, aber es hat nicht geholfen.  Habe die Ports selber in die Firewall eingegeben, also ist was beim Einrichten der schnelleren Leitung schief gelaufen. Man weiß gescheit und kümmert darum.
Verbindungsproblem bei Trackmania Turbo auf dem PC - Trackmania Turbo - PC - Ubisoft Customer Support Site


Hat sich erledigt, das Netzwerk war der Übeltäter.


----------

